# S&W 327 8 Shot 357 Magnum First Shots: The 2 Inch SWAT Revolver



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'd say get a K6s or a Rhino - your wrist will thank you for it!


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

This is the first new revolver I've seen in a very long time (decades) that interests me. I don't care for the grips as shown but I'm sure they could be replaced with something in a rubber grip. At $1200 it's not inexpensive, but for a close-up belly gun, it's got a lot going for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> This is the first new revolver I've seen in a very long time (decades) that interests me. I don't care for the grips as shown but I'm sure they could be replaced with something in a rubber grip. At $1200 it's not inexpensive, but for a close-up belly gun, it's got a lot going for it.


Let us know if you get one.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Let us know if you get one.


The odds are slim I would buy one at $1200. The consideration would be higher if I didn't already have a 1960s S&W M49 Bodyguard. Though it's just a five-shot .38 special, its steel frame construction handles +P ammo quite well and is easily concealed.

So for now, it's just interesting but if someone wants to give me one I'll happily take it.


----------

